
Google investing $120M into China's e-sports - randomerr
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/05/google-investing-120-million-into-chushou-chinas-e-sports-market.html
======
indescions_2018
Massive. Direct Link to Chousou TV (rough translation equals "tentacle")

[https://chushou.tv/](https://chushou.tv/)

Combined with opening of AI China Center and push for TensorFlow adoption
Google looks to be making inroads into Chinese consumer internet.

[https://www.blog.google/topics/google-asia/google-ai-
china-c...](https://www.blog.google/topics/google-asia/google-ai-china-
center/)

Two more potential US IPOs for China to watch in 2018 include YY's live game
streaming service. And iQIYI which recently partnered with Netflix.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-04/yy-s-
chin...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-04/yy-s-chinese-game-
streaming-service-is-said-to-seek-u-s-ipo)

